# Diamond



## Gus's Mom (Sep 12, 2012)

I searched recalls, and I've been reading through old posts about how horrible Diamonds plants are, the number of recalls they've had, and what's really in their foods. So can you all give me a list of what all Daimond manufactures? I'd really appreciate it as I plan to boy cot them.
The bad things is the animals do great on DN and Chicken Soup. I just bought a bag of CS for the dogs and DN for the cats
Thanks again


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Gus's Mom said:


> I searched recalls, and I've been reading through old posts about how horrible Diamonds plants are, the number of recalls they've had, and what's really in their foods. So can you all give me a list of what all Daimond manufactures? I'd really appreciate it as I plan to boy cot them.
> The bad things is the animals do great on DN and Chicken Soup. I just bought a bag of CS for the dogs and DN for the cats
> Thanks again


If that is the price you like paying, try Victor or Pro Pac.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

they make a bunch of foods like diamond naturals, premium edge, chicken soup, taste of the wild, canidae (they now have their own plant though), 4 health, kirkland signature, natural balance, solid gold, wellness and eagle pack (holistic select).


----------



## Gus's Mom (Sep 12, 2012)

monster'sdad said:


> If that is the price you like paying, try Victor or Pro Pac.


Isn't neccessarily about price. Its just what they do well on and have no issues eating.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

Unosmom said:


> they make a bunch of foods like diamond naturals, premium edge, chicken soup, taste of the wild, canidae (they now have their own plant though), 4 health, kirkland signature, natural balance, solid gold, wellness and eagle pack (holistic select).


Don't forget the human side, does Diamond almonds ring a bell? If you are going to boycott them, you'll need to know all of the human foods they manufacture.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Never heard that diamond almonds, from san fran, have a relationship to diamond dog food.
Are you sure?


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Diamond Almonds is a Coop not related to Diamond Pet Foods - Schell & Kampeter

I was just saying that Victor is postioned to compete with Diamond and has much better foods and a better plant. In, Nebraska it is probably easy to find.

Exclusive & Infinia is no longer made by Diamond, that is a nice line owned by Land O Lakes.


----------



## Gus's Mom (Sep 12, 2012)

My choices for foods will be very limited now, because Murdoch's carries alot of Diamond lines of foods. Just about everything that was listed above. 
They also carry Blue Buffalo, Evo, Nutro products, and it seemed like there was one more product, but can't recall what it was off hand. 
So what to feed?


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

Guess I missed something, but curious as to why Eagle Pack would be moved to a Diamond plant when it was made at it's own plant? I know the company was sold but why would they move from their own contained plant that was always excellent to one with a bad history right now?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I just won't feed Diamond... too much smoke. I'm sure the chances of anything bad happening to one of my guys is 1/10000 and I realize they probably sell 1000x bags of food what Tims(no offense Tim) and Fromm sell every day but I'm not taking any chances when the savings aren't really that great.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

again, i've checked and checked and there is zero correlation between diamond pet food, and any human food with the name diamond in it.


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

Gus's Mom said:


> My choices for foods will be very limited now, because Murdoch's carries alot of Diamond lines of foods. Just about everything that was listed above.
> They also carry Blue Buffalo, Evo, Nutro products, and it seemed like there was one more product, but can't recall what it was off hand.
> So what to feed?


Don't forget you can order online, most places have free shipping so you aren't extremely limited. Just lots of choices!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah, I think you can get Tim's food for about $1.30/lb on Petflow. 

Free shipping too.


----------

